# Man am I pumped



## patrick grumley (Mar 9, 2007)

Went out to put the locks on my stands, forgot the keys when I put them in anyways I was up putting on a lock and had a 5 X 5 walk with in 20 yards of me. I am sooo pumped for Friday. Good hunting and shot straight my ND brothers.

Pat G.


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Good luck brother, go get em!


----------

